# How Heavy is TOO heavy for a saddle



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not even close. My own personal saddle weighs almost 45 and I've known of some folks with antique western saddles that weighed 50+. The only important thing is that the saddle _fits_ the horse and doesn't cause any pressure points. If it fits, then the weight of the saddle means very little.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You have to consider the total weight that the horse is carrying. So you have to consider the saddle, the rider, all of the tack and if you're carrying anything.

30 pounds is not uncommon for a western saddle. My English saddle weighs all of 5.5 lbs - much easier on me to tack up with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Too heavy for the horse? No way. Too heavy for you to lift onto a horse's back? That's another story 

I ride English, but the couple of times I've borrowed a Western saddle for my horse it's been embarrassing how much it must look like I'm struggling to get it up there- and my horse is only 15hh :lol:


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

That's pretty light for a western saddle. My barrel saddle is 27lbs. A buddy of mine has an old work saddle that weights in at 61lbs. That thing is solid and i'm glad i'm not the one swinging that heavy ****** on horses all day. 

Like other posters have said, as long as it fits the horse, and you + the saddle isn't exceeding what the horse should carry it's all good.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Not heavy at all. I have a lovely hand tooled working saddle given to me by one of the Barnum Bailey Circus trick riders. It weighs more than 50+ pounds! My horse doesn't notice the difference between that saddle and my 10-15 lb wintec TBH.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh jeeze, not even close! lol!

Verona, your reply cracked me up. I ride cowhorses all day and those saddles are considered "heavy", especially in comparison to my barrel saddles, but I am most awkward putting my old dressage saddle on my mare. I don't know why, it just feels weird not to have to swing a stirrup over...:lol: I normally use the weight of the offside stirrup to "carry" the saddle over. Even though english saddles weigh next to nothing...Not being able to do that defeats the purpose of my muscle memory.


----------



## StandingOvation (Jun 23, 2010)

I love heavy saddles, the heavier the better! Mine weighs about 45lbs. 

30 lbs is nothing!


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

the saddle I built for myself is almost 60 pounds. The weight is going to come from 3 main factors:

1. The tree, is it quality wood and covered in rawhide 

2. The leather used, I used 13/15 oz to build mine

3. The ground seat, was a tin strainer used or an all leather ground seat like mine.


----------

